# Help me identify my mens skiptooth Schwinn



## aduneman (May 18, 2010)

Does anyone know what year and model this Schwinn may be? If you need more detailed pictures or more information let me know. I could not find a serial number under the crank. "Schwinn" is stamped on the side of the crank however.


----------



## mruiz (May 19, 2010)

Pull the crank off and look at the stamping.
 Mitch


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 20, 2010)

The serial may be on the rear dropout, on the brake arm side.


----------

